

Why not release earlier? - simenfur
http://blog.iterate.no/2012/08/30/why-not-release-earlier/

======
kozlovsky
Personally I do not like to release early, but the reason for this, I think,
lies not in fear to get negative feedback, but rather in:

1\. desire to delay the appearance of the problems caused by maintaining
backwards compatibility

2\. unwillingness to divert limited resources to customer support - unfinished
product can demand higher support costs

------
taligent
Simple.

Because if you don't love what you've spent all the blood, sweat and tears
building then what is the point of it all ? And you know what is worse than no
feedback. Bad feedback that crushes morale and energy that could've been
avoided.

So you definitely need to subscribe to the "real artists ship" mantra but also
not put out something you know is crap.

~~~
bostonaholic
Nowhere in "release early, release often" does it mention "release crap."
There is an art to defining "how often" and deciding when something is just
usable enough to receive valuable feedback. I agree, releasing crappy software
or a crappy design is not helpful, even detrimental sometimes. It's about
finding a balance between usability speed-to-market.

